# purchase birds from Europe



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi !

Is allowed to purchase birds from Europe to Canada and Usa.
And approximately how much cost a couple of pigeons

Regards.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Are there special conditions for the shipment of birds?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

What kind of pigeons are you looking for? You can find pretty much every kind of pigeon in the States and in Canada.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

*this hyflayer can not be found in Canada and America*









this hyflayer can not be found in Canada and America


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what breed is it?


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

*Niski tumbler*

This breed was started in Serbia, called a Niski tumbler.

http://www.niski-golubovi.info/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dragan Rakic
Site 5, Box 38 RR1 
Edmonton, Alta.
T6H 4N6
(780) 929-1213
Breeds kept: Serbian Niski


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Niski visokoletaci. My father had some of these back in the day.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Dragan Rakic
> Site 5, Box 38 RR1
> Edmonton, Alta.
> T6H 4N6
> ...


Where did you get this information?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

outcold00 said:


> Where did you get this information?


Google search for 'Serbian Niski pigeon'

Or

Pigeonfanciers.ca/alberta.html


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Another oxymoron name? niski means low in serbian.


----------

